# أريد تصميم غرفة تبريد وتجميد فماهي الطريقة والمواصفات



## م. حمد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم : 
لدي مبني وأريد أن أعمل فيه غرفة تبريد وتجميد لحفظ الأطعمة والمأكولات فماهي المواثفات التي ينصح بها من ناحية العزل و ماهي أنواع الكمبرسرات المستخدمة علما أن الدريجة المطلوبة -10 إلى10 ومساحة الغرفة 5 في 5 = 25 م2 
ألرجاء مساعدتكم وخصوصا في مواصفات الغرفة.


----------



## م. حمد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سباب هل من من طريقة تساعدوني فيها ؟


----------



## hvacboy (8 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.bushrefrigeration.com/buildYourself.asp


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (27 يونيو 2009)

يااخى لازم تحدد انت عايز تبريد ولا تجميد لان فى فرق كبير


----------



## خالدة نصرت (28 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز...من واقع رسالتك أنهُ ليس لديك الدراية الكاملة عن عمل الثلاجات المركزية ,؟ وهذه امانة ناس بين يديك..وأرجو المعذرة لهذا الكلام,,واستزد في مطلعاتك العلمية والتدرب على ايدي المحترفين لبضع الوقت,,أما بالنسبة لثلاجتك فاحسبها على أنها تجميد بالنسبة للعزل والقدرة الجيدة من(5ـ6) hp ،


----------



## محمد الليثي ع (28 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير أريد أن آستعين بمشورتكم جائتني فرصتين في وقت واحد إحداهما لشركة بن لادن للصيانة والتشغيل والأخرى لمكتب سعود كونسولت الاستشاري وكلاهما في مجال التكييف و أنا محتار جدا كيف أفاضل بينهما مع العلم أنني بدأت كمهندس صيانة لمدة ثلاث سنوات ثم عملت مقاولا ً لمدة سنتين بالله لو أي شخص منكم عنده أي معلومات عن الشركتين وطبيعة العمل بهما أكون شاكر له 
*​


----------



## م. حمد (28 يونيو 2009)

هذا موضوع قديم جدا 
وقد عملت الثلاجة وقسمت إلى قسمين 
أي ثلاجتين في ثلاجة 
القسم الرئيسي تجميد ووضع فاصل في الثلاجة ليقسم التجميد عن التبريد
في هذا الفاصل استخدمت مراوح شفط تسحب البرودة من داخل غرفة التجميد إلى غرفة التبريد 
وينظم عمل المروحة بثرمستات الحرارة
ولكم الشكر على تفاعلكم


----------



## classic boy (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا خالد من مصر اعمل فى عزل غرف التبيريد والتجميد من الرطوبة وتجهيزها للتخزين ومن يرغب فى عمل اى شى انا موجودوفى اى مكان وكلمونى على رقمى0126109242 او على البريد الالكترونى [email protected]


----------



## basharabdnoor (27 سبتمبر 2009)

تحية وسلام للجميع طلب مساعدة أنا فني تبريد وأحتاج الى كتب لزيادة معلوماتي 
مع فائق أحترامي وشكري


----------



## basharabdnoor (27 سبتمبر 2009)

تحية وسلام للجميع طلب مساعدة أنا فني تبريد وأحتاج الى كتب لزيادة معلوماتي 
مع فائق أحترامي وشكري


----------



## basharabdnoor (27 سبتمبر 2009)

تحية وسلام للجميع طلب مساعدة أنا فني تبريد وأحتاج الى كتب لزيادة معلوماتي 
مع فائق أحترامي وشكري


----------



## eltayerstar (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*تصميم غرف تبريد وتجميد*

انا مسلم من القاهرة بمناسبة غرفة التبريد (5*5 تجميد=5 حصان الموديل s92sc55x 
اما عن غرفتين داخل بعض فاالقدرة 2حصان تبريد و2حصان تجميد 
العزل الواح سندوتش بنن كثافة 10*40 
0169230049 
والله ولي التوفيق..


----------



## eng.salem2 (29 مارس 2010)

اشكركم


----------



## baradakka (9 أغسطس 2010)

*شركه القطب لغرف التبريد والتجميد وصيانتها*

نقوم نحن شركة القطب لغرف التبريد :
1.تصميم وبناء الغرف الصغيرة المبردة والمجمدة(الميني بوكس).
2. تصميم وبناء مشاريع غرف ومستودعات التبريد والتجميد.
ويمتاز تنفيذنا للمشاريع بميزات عديدة أبرزها:
• تستمر منتجاتنا في العمل لسنوات عديدة.
• مقاومة للتآكل والصدأ.
• تستهلك طاقة أقل.
• نسبة وتكلفة صيانتها منخفظه جدا وضمانهالسنوات طويله.
• جودة عالية في معدل البرودة والتجميد المطلوبه .
للمبيعات والمشاريع: 
يرجى الاتصال على قسم المبيعات المهندس: براء جوال رقم (0553635780)


----------



## م المقطري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت اريد تصميم غرفة تجميد لوحوم الى -13 درجة مؤية 
ابعادها طول 12 متر* عرض 6 متر * ارتفاع 5 متر 
المكان صنعاء اليمن 
الرجاء المساعد


----------



## م المقطري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت اريد تصميم غرفة تجميد لوحوم الى -13 درجة مؤية 
ابعادها طول 12 متر* عرض 6 متر * ارتفاع 5 متر 
المكان صنعاء اليمن 
الرجاء المساعدة
طبعا الغرفة دراسة على ورق فقط 
انا طالب سنة ثالث في الكلية الغرض المساعد
في كيفية حسابه


----------



## طارق 007 (27 يناير 2011)

حلوة حكاية لوحوم دي


----------



## طارق 007 (27 يناير 2011)

لوحوم ولا خضريوات حدد يا مقطري 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"
بس ياريت يبقى فى وضوح


----------



## davdoov (22 فبراير 2012)

اريد تفصيل غرفة ثلاجة تجميد لحوم 2*3 م و اريد مساعدتكم لمعرفة اى معلومات بسيطة تمكنى من الاتفاق مع مقاول حتى يسهل على عملية الاتفاق و ضمان الجودة، ارجو المساعدة و شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## ahmedhamduon (5 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## السيد حنفى (19 أبريل 2012)

القدرة المطلوبة لهذة الغرفة هى 3 حصان كوبلاند والوحدة الداخلية فريجابون 
مهندس سيد حنفى 
رئيس قسم التبريد بمعهد ناصر


----------

